# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shejh Albani rahimullah

## hasanii

*
Biografia e Shejh Albanit*


Ai është Muhamed Nasirud-Din Ibn Nuh Ibn Adem Ibn en-Nexhati. Ai u lind në Shkodër, asokohe kryeqytet i Shqipërisë, në vitin 1332/1914. Ishte muhadith (dijetar i hadithit), fekih (dijetar i jurisprudencës) dhe thirrës në Librin dhe Sunetin, dhe ishte në metodologjinë e Selefus-Salih-it, shkrimtar i saktë e Dijetar i aftë për të dhënë fetva. Babai i tij, Haxhi Nuhu ishte prej dijetarëve më të mëdhenjë Hanefi në vendin e tij. Me ardhjen e regjimit sekularist të Ahmed Zogut në pushtet, Haxhi Nuhu migroi me të gjithë fëmijët e tij, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe Muhamed Nasirud-Din. Ai u shpërngul për hir të fesë së tij në tokën e Shamit për shkak të asaj që ishte përmendur në lidhje me të prej virtyteve dhe cilësive të shquara në Sunetin e Pejgamberit (sallallahu alejhi ue selam). Në këtë vend edhe u vendos. Pas përafërsisht pesëmbëdhjetë vitesh, Shejhu migroi në Aman, kryeqytetin e Jordanisë. Dhe aty jetoi deri në fund të jetës së tij, si një Dijetar, mësues, fekih (jurist) dhe edukator.
Ai i mori studimet e tija bazike në Damask, kryeqyteti i Sirisë, që ishte një strehë e diturisë së gjeneratave të kaluara. Ai mësoi nga një numër Dijetarësh dhe njerëzve të diturisë, siç ishte babai i tij, Haxhi Nuhu, Shejh Seid el-Burhani dhe të tjerë përveç këtyre. Allahu i Madhëruar e bëri shkencën e Hadithit Pejgamberik të dashur për të në pjesën e hershme të jetës së tij dhe gjatë rinisë së tij. Dhe kjo ishte kur ai lexoi artikujt e Shejh Muhamed Rashid Ridasë në revistën el-Menar, në përgenjështrimin e rrëfimeve të pabaza që Ebu Hamid el-Gazali (v.550h) i citoi në librin e tij, Ihja Ulmud-Din. 
Ai pranoi një ixhaze (letër-lejim) nga Shejh Muhamed Ragib et-Tebak  historian dhe muhadith i Alepos  që të rrëfejë rrëfimet që gjinden në koleksionin e tij të quajtur, el-Envarul-Xhalije fi Mukteseril-Ithbatil-Helebije. Kjo ishte kur ai pa talentin e tij të jashtëzakonshëm, mendjeprehtësinë, të kuptuarit dhe mendjen e tij të shkëlqyer, si dhe dëshirën e tij të flaktë për arritjen e shkencave Islame dhe diturisë së Hadithit. Ai filloi të shkruaj në të njëzetat e hershme të tija. Kështu që shkrimi i parë i tij qe ngritur mbi Fikh (jurisprudencë), njohjen e dëshmisë dhe fikhun krahasues, ishte libri, Tehdhirus-Saxhid min Itikhadhil-Kubur Mesaxhid. Ky libër qe botuar disa herë. Ndërsa prej shkrimeve të para të tija në lidhje me historinë dhe metodologjinë e hadithit ishte libri, er-Reudetun fi Tertib ue Tehrixh Muxhemit-Teberanijil-Kebir, dhe kjo ende mbetet në formë të pabotuar.
Ai qe ftuar nga drejtime të ndryshme prej universiteteve Islamike dhe Instituteve të edukimit dhe mësimit, që të merr pozitë të lartë në to. Sidoqoftë, ai me respekt e arsyetoi veten për shkak të aktiviteteve të tija mësimore. Ai qe caktuar mësues në Departamentin e hadithit Pejgamberik në Universitetin Islamik të Medines në kohën e hapjes së tij. Ai qëndroi atje në një periudhë prej tri vitesh, duke filluar prej vitit 1381H. Nga ajo që ndodhi si rezultat i tij ishte fillimi i një ringjallje të gjerë në diturinë e hadithit, e cila u përhap duke arritur të gjitha anët e botës. Dhe kjo po ashtu gëzoi një rishfaqje mbi nivelin konvencional kur universitetet i dhanë një rëndësi të përgjithshme duke prezentuar qindra libra në fushën e specializimit të hadithit. Kjo gëzoi rishfaqje si një fushë e studimit kur një numër i madh i studentëve e përqendruan vëmendjen drejt studimit të diturisë së hadithit dhe specializuan në të. Dhe kishte tjetër përveç kësaj nga ajo që ndodhi pas tij, përmes ndikimit të tij. Dëshmia më e madhe për këtë është ajo se shumë libra të hadihtit qenë kontrolluar, dhe shumë indekse qenë shkruar për hadith nga ajo që praktikisht ishte e panjohur para tij. Pra ky ndikim i veçantë  për shkak të madhështisë dhe dëlirësisë së vet  smund të mohohet nga askush, madje as nga kundërshtarët e Shejhut tonë të cilët e kundërshtojnë atë në menhexhin (metodologjinë) e tij.
Dijetarët më të mëdhenj të epokës sonë e kanë lavdëruar atë, pyetur atë, pranuar atë, kanë dhënë vendime për të dhe i kanë shkruar atij. Nëse do ti njehsonim ata  Allahu i ruajt të gjallët nga mesi i tyre dhe i mëshiroftë të vdekurit prej tyre  nuk do të mund ti numëronim. Dhe në krye të tyre është Shejhu Fisnik, el-Allame Abdul-Aziz Ibn Abdullah Ibn Baz (v.1420H); pra ai respektohej dhe admirohej nga ai  mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi ta. Studentët e Shejhut, qoftë ata të cilët morën dituri nga ai në universitet, apo në hallkat e tij të studimit, ose thjesht nga të lexuarit e shkrimeve të tija  shumë prej të cilave janë botuar  gjinden në të gjitha anët e botës duke përhapur dituri autentike dhe duke thirrur në menhexhin e pastër me forcë dhe qëndrueshmëri.
Shejhu  rahimullahu teala  mbeti thirrës në Allahun e Lartësuar mbi besire (mendjehollësi, depërtim) gjatë tërë jetës së tij. Thirrja e tij qe bazuar mbi metodologjinë e et-Tesfije uet-Terbije (pastrim dhe edukim). Ajo qe ndërtuar në dituri dhe kultivim si një mësues bujar dhe edukator besnik.
Ai ua mësoi të tjerëve shumë gjëra me menhexhin, pozitën, sjelljen, moralin dhe karakterin e lartë dhe zemrën e butë.

Shejhu  rahimullahu teala  kishte shumë karakteristika të lavdërueshme, nga më të qartat dhe më evidentet ishin: saktësia e tij, serioziteti, zelli, këmbëngulësia dhe qëndrushmëria në arritjen e të së vërtetës dhe të kthyerit në pozitën e duhur. Ai ishte durimtar ndaj vështirësive që erdhën krahas diturisë dhe daues (thirrjes në Islam), dhe ai i qëndroi vuajtjes në atë rrugë, duke qenë i durueshëm dhe gjithherë duke shpresuar shpërblimin. Prej gjërave që më së shumti e dallonin Shejhun nga vëllezërit e tij nga mesi i dijetarëve ishte shërbimi i tij ndaj Sunetit dhe njerëzve të tij, dhe përgënjeshtrimi që ua bënte devijantëve me sqarime të qarta dhe anekdota në lidhje me nivelet e tyre të ndryshme.
Vërtet Muslimanët e drejtë nga e gjithë bota shkruajtën për Shejhun  rahimehullah  me një pranim të madh dhe famë të lartë ai qe prezentuar në të gjitha këndet e botës, megjithëse ai nuk e kërkoi atë, as që shkoi tek ajo (fama). Më saktë, ai largohej dhe përpiqej ti ikte. Ai vazhdimisht thoshte, *Dëshira për tu parë ia then shpinën njeriut.* Nuk ka ndonjë prej krijesave të Allahut, të cilit Ai i dhuroi shkelqësi e që ai nuk ka qenë bujar në çfarëdo çështje prej çështjeve të botës. Kështu që dituria e tij ishte mjeti i tij ndërsa durimi i tij ishte parimi udhëzues. Ai u bë i dalluar për shkak të meritave të tija, durimit këmbëngulës, punës së vyer, madhështisë dhe inteligjencës. Shejhu  rahimehullah  asnjëherë nuk u ndal nga të kërkuarit e diturisë, durimin në të shkruar, duke e arritur atë me zell derisa i bëri tetëdhjetë e gjashtë vite në moshë. Ai nuk pushoi së shkruari dhe kontrolluari deri në dy muajt e fundit të jetës së tij, për shkak të humbjes së forcës  përkundër zemrës së tij që ende ishte e ngjitur ndaj kësaj  derisa shkoi që ta takojë Allahun e Madhëruar pak para perëndimit të diellit të Shtunën, tetë ditë të mbetura nga Xhumadel-Ahire të vitit 1420, që korrespondon me 10/02/1999p.e.s.
Vërtet, njerëzit e falën gjenazen e Shejhut në mbrëmje të së njëjtes ditë në të cilën ai vdiq; ata ishin mbi pesëmijë veta. Përkundër kësaj, përgatitja e tij, namazi dhe varrimi u kryen në kohën më të shkurtë që qe e mundur, në përputhje me testamentin e tij në të cilin ai theksoi pajtueshmërinë me Sunetin e Pejgamberit dhe zbatimin e tij. Vërtet, Dijetarët, studentët dhe njerëzit e rëndomtë qenë prekur nga vdekja e tij. Kështu që ai qe përmendur dhe lavdëruar nga njerëzit e dalluar të diturisë me arritjen në vendin e vdekjes së tij; prej tyre qenë eminenca e tij, Shejh Abdul-Aziz Ibn Abdullah alush-Shejh  Muftia i madh i Mbretërisë së Arabisë Saudite  dhe Shejhu Bujar Muhamed Ibn Salih el-Uthejmin, si dhe Shejh Abdullah Ibn Xhibrini dhe Shejh Salih Ibn Abdul-Abdul-Aziz Ibn Muhamed alush-Shejh dhe të tjerë përveç këtyre. 
*
Mendimet e dijetarëve selefi të këtij shekulli mbi shejhun, muhadithin dhe luanin e këtij shekulli në lëminë e hadithit: Muhammed Nasirud-din Albani*  

1.Shejh Abdul Aziz bin Bazi -All-llahu e mëshiroftë-. 
2.Shejh Muhammed bin Salih el-Uthejmin - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-. 
3.Shejh Muhammed el-Emin esh-Shankiti- All-llahu e mëshiroftë-. 
4.pr. Muhibud-din el-Hatib. 
5.Shejh Muhammed el-Faki - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-. 
6.Ish-Muftiu i Saudisë, shejh Muhammed bin Ibrahim Aal shejh - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
7.Shejh Zejd bin Fijad - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-. 
8.Shejh, muhadithi nga Jemeni Mukbil el-Vadi - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-. 
9.Dr. Emin el-Misri. 


*1.*Shejh Abdul Aziz bin Bazi -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Në këtë kohë nuk kam parë në sipërfaqen e tokës dijetar të hadithit si dijetari (alametu) Muhammed Nasirud-din Albani. Po ashtu është pyetur shejh bin Bazi për hadithin e Pejgamberit alejhi selam: "All-llahu dërgon për këtë ymmet në krye të çdo njëqind viteve dikënd që e rigjallëron fenë e Tij, dhe se kush është ai që e rigjallëron fenë në këtë shekull? E ai -Allahu e mëshiroftë - u përgjegj: Sipas mendimit tim, ai që e rigjallëron fenë në këtë shekull është Shejh Muhammed Nasirud-din Albani. All-llahu e di më së miri. 

*2.* Shejh Muhammed bin Salih el-Uthejmin - Allahu e mëshiroftë
Ajo çka unë di për shejhun (Albanin) është përmes disa takimeve që kam pasur me të - e që janë të pakta - se ai kujdeset dhe përpiqet shumë që të punojë me sunnet dhe (perpiqet) në qortimin e bidatit, pa marrë parasysh se a ka qenë bidati në akide apo në vepra. Po ashtu këtë e kam mësuar edhe nëpërmjet librave të tija që i kam lexuar, si dhe (përmes librave te tij) kam kuptuar se ai në shkencën e hadithit është ekspert dhe se Allahu i Lartësuar ua ka bërë të mundshme muslimanëve që të kenë shumë dobi prej asaj që ka shkruar ai, qoftë dituri (fetare), qoftë në metodologji, apo në të nxiturit ata në të mësimin e shkencës së hadithit. Dhe e tërë kjo është një dobi e madhe për muslimanët, e falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut.
Po ashtu ka thëne me një vend tjetër, kur është pyetur për të - Allahu e meshiroftë -:
Albani - Allahu e mëshiroftë - është dijetar, muhadith, fakih, edhepse në hadith ka qenë më i fortë sesa në fikh, dhe nuk di ndonjë fjalë të tij që aludon se ai është murxhia. Mirëpo, ata që dojnë t'i bëjnë njerëzit kafira shpifin kundë tij dhe të ngjashmit me të (prej dijetarëve), gjoja se janë murxhia! Dhe kjo nuk është tjetër vetëm se nënçmim dhe ofendim me etiketime të këqija (shpifëse). Dëshmoj për shejh Albanin - Allahu e mëshiroftë - për qëndrimin, mendimet e shëndosha dhe qëllime të mira; mirëpo me këtë nuk themi se ai është i pagabueshëm, sepse nuk ka të pagabuar pos pejgamberëve - paqa dhe mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi ta. Është pyetur shejh Muhammed bin Salih el-Uthejmin - All-llahu e mëshiroftë - për atë që thotë se shejh el-Albani është murxhia. Ai është përgjegjur duke thënë: Kush thotë se shejh el-Albani është murxhia vetëm se ka gabuar. Ai ose nuk e njeh Albanin, ose ai nuk i njeh murxhiat.
Albani është burrë prej ehlu-sunnetit - Allahu e mëshiroftë - dhe mbrojtës i saj (sunnetit), imam në lëminë e hadithit dhe nuk njoh njeri që mund të krahasohet me të, mirëpo disa njerëz - e lusim Allahun që t'i falë - kanë në zemrat e tyre smirë (xhelozi) dhe të tillët nëse shohin se një njeri është ngritur me dituri, fillojnë që të shpifin gjëra kundër tij, sikur gjestet e hipokritëve të cilët shpifin për muslimanët e sinqertë.
Këtë burrë - Allahu e mëshiroftë - e njohim përmes librave të tij dhe përmes disa takimeve: Selefi në akide (besim) dhe menhexh (metodë) të pastër. Mirëpo disa njerëz dëshirojnë t'i bëjnë kafira robërit e Allahut, ata të cilët nuk i ka bërë kafira All-llahu, pastaj thërret në atë se kush e kundërshton mendimin e tij në këtë tekfir, ai është murxhia - gënjeshtra të qarta dhe fjalë të kota - dhe mos dëgjoni fjalë të tilla prej cilitdo njeri që të burojnë (të thotë). Allahul mustean.

Ue la haule ue la kuvete il-la bil-lahil alijjul adhim. 

*3.*Shejh Muhammed el-Emin esh-Shankiti -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Shejh Muhammed el-Emin esh-Shankiti - All-llahu e mëshiroftë - ka qenë deti (në dituri fetare) që nuk njihet si ai në kohën e tij në lëminë e tefsirit dhe gjuhës arabe. Ai e ka respektuar shejh Albanin me një respekt të çuditshëm, sa që kur e ka vërejtur duke kaluar në xhaminë e Pejgamberit - paqja dhe mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi të - e ka ndërprerë ligjeratën (dersin) është ngritur dhe e ka përshëndetur atë (Albanin) me një respekt të çuditshëm ndaj tij.
(shejh Abdul Aziz el-Hedehu) 

*4*. pr. Muhibud-din el-Hatib
Prej thirrësve të sunnetit, i cili tërë jetën e kaloi në rigjallërimin e tij (sunnetit) është Ebu Abdurrahman Muhammed Nasriud-din Nuh Nexhati - Albani.

*5.* Shejh Muhammed el-Faki -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Vëllai selefi shejh Muhammed Nasriud-din Albani. 

*6.* Muftiu i Saudisë shejh Muhammed bin Ibrahim Aal shejh -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Ish-muftiu i Saudisë, shejh Muhammed bin Ibrahim Aal shejh - Allahu e mëshiroftë - kur ka folur për shejh Albanin ka thënë se ai është pasues i sunnetit dhe ndihmues i së vërtetës, pengesë për ithtarët e së kotës.

*7.*Shejh Zejd bin Fijad - Allahu e mëshiroftë
Shejh Zejd bin Fijad - Allahu e mëshiroftë - ka thënë për shejh Albanin: Me të vërtetë shejh Albani është prej flamujve më të njohur në kohën tonë dhe ai i cili na i tregoi (qartësoi) rrugët e transmetimit të hadithit, njerëzit, shkallën dhe gjendjen, i vërtet apo i dobët, dhe kjo është një punë e shkëlqyeshme, prej më të mirave, e cila u sjelli dobi të shumta muslimanëve, dhe ai (Albani) është si dijetarët e tjerë: ia qëllojnë dhe gabojnë, mirëpo ne obligohemi që të njohim mirësitë e tija dhe të falënderojmë për kujdesin ndaj këtij kërkimi të hadithit.

*8.*Shejh Mukbil el-Vadi, muhadith nga Jemeni -Allahu e mëshiroftë
Si shejh Albani nuk ka njeri në lëmin e hadithit, dhe nga ai dhe librat e tija përfituan shumë njerëz. Dhe ajo në të cilën unë jam i bindur është se: shejh Albanin është prej atyre që rigjallërojnë, mbi të cilin bie fjala e pejgamberit - paqa dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi të - Allahu do të dërgojë për këtë popull në krye të çdo 100 viteve dikënd që e ripërtrin fenë e tij trans. Ebu Davudi dhe e ka vërtetuar el-Iraki dhe të tjerët. 

*9.* pr.dr.: Emin el-Misri
Pr.dr. Emin el-Misri - Allahu e mëshiroftë - kryetar i shkallës së tretë në fakultetin Islamik të Medines (ka qenë më herët): "Për fat të keq, jemi zgjedhur për shkak se mbajmë doktoratura në ligjërimin e lëndës së hadithit në fakultete, kurse ka të atillë që janë më të mirë se ne (ka pasur për qëllim shejh Albanin), që nuk e meritojmë të jemi nxënës të tij në këtë lëmi, por kjo është rregull dhe pasim" 
E pas gjithë kësaj që lexove më lart, vëlla i dashur, prej fjalëve dhe lavdërimeve nga dijetarët (e selefit) eminentë të këtij shekulli, a thua ka zbrazëti që dikush të del (dhe kjo pas vdekjes se tyre, sepse sa ishin gjallë nuk kanë pasur dituri - dhe ende nuk kanë - që t'i kontestojnë vendimet e tyre) e të thotë fjalë të tilla, si ata të mjerët të cilët nuk janë gjë tjetër vetëm se pengesë e thirrjes së shëndoshë, thirrje të cilën e kumtoi Pejgamberi - paqa dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi të - shokët e tij dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditët tona dhe e cila (thirrje) do të vazhdojë deri në ditën e Gjykimit; a thua a do të jemi ne nga ata që kapemi për këtë thirrje...?????


*A është shejh Albani kreu i dijetarëve të hadithit në këtë kohë?*

Përgjigje nga Muhadithi, Dijetari i nderuar, *Rrebia ibnu Hadij Umejr el Medhali*, Allahu e ruajt dhe i lartësoftë gradat e tij ne dunja dhe në ahiret: 
*Betohem në Allahun* se të këtij mendimi kanë qenë dijetarët: Ibnu Bazi, Uthejmini dhe dijetarë të tjerë të cilët e njohin atë! Të gjithë janë të mendimit se ai nuk arrihet, nuk arrihet kurrë! Madje për disa shekuj me radhë, askush prej dijetareve nuk kishte arritur në gradën që arriti shejh Albani! Ka pasur dijetarë që kanë pas mësuar përmendsh më shumë se ai, por në lexim, studim, në përveshjen e mëngëve me seriozitet në kërkime dhe hulumtime, ky njeri nuk ka pasur shok!
Ai i ka ofruar një bibliotekë të pasur islamit, të cilën as shtetet apo institucionet e tyre nuk e përgatisin dot! Kushdo që shkruan në shkencën e hadithit në këtë kohë, përfiton prej librave të tij, madje nuk bën dot pa to!
Arabët nuk i kanë njohur të drejtat e tij, madje i kanë bërë padrejtësi atij! Atë e nxorri Allahu nga zemra e Europës dhe e vendosi në bibliotekën Dhahirije, e cila ishte biblioteka më e mirë në vendet e lindjes, ku qëndroi për gjashtëdhjetë vjet me radhë duke ofruar për ne gjithë këtë mund të madh!
Por, si u shpërblye prej nesh?!
Është për të ardhur keq për faktin se vlerat e të mëdhenjve nuk i njohin veçse të mëdhenjtë! Dijetarët qenë te vetëdijshëm për kontributin e tij. Ibnu Bazi, Uthejmini e të tjerë prej dijetarëve islamë, dijetarëve të Indisë, Pakistanit, Marokut etj., të gjithë ata e njohën gradën e këtij njeriu dhe çfarë ofroi ai në shërbim të Sunetit të të Dërguarit të Allahut (Paqja dhe lavdërimet e Allahut qofshin me të!)!
Allahu e mëshiroftë dhe e shpërbleftë për kontributin e tij ndaj Fesë së Allahut të Madhëruar dhe ndaj Sunetit të të Dërguarit të Tij (Paqja dhe lavdërimet e Allahut qofshin me të!) me shpërblimet më të mira, me të cilat Ai shpërblen ata që punojnë dhe i shërbejnë Fesë dhe Sunetit të të Dërguarit të Tij! 

*Sheikh 'Ashish*  thot per pergjigjiet e tij :"Nga përgjigjet e tij, nga fillimi deri në fund, asnjëherë nuk kishte ndonjë përgjigje të qartë nga sheikhu. Pra kjo nuk do të thotë asgjë përveç modestisë ekstreme të tij."

*Shejh Salih el-Fewzan,*  Allahu e ruajt, thote:
Ai eshte nga ehlus-sunneti dhe fjala e tij eshte fjale e ehlus-sunnetit."
Kur eshte pyetur nga disa nxens nga Iraku ne lidhje me shej Albanin rahimullah  me daten     7 Dhul-Hixhe, 1424h


*Imam Ibn Uthejmin:* 
"Mos degjoni ata qe akuzojne Shejh Albanin me Irxha dhe se Shejh Nasir eshte Murxhi'i (ai eshte Seferi, bashke me Selmanin) sepse ata jane tekfirijun, dhe kane deshire ti bejne njerezit qafira duke u bazuar ne Batil (pavertetesi), dhe kjo eshte genjeshter e madhe per Shejh Albanin. 
... Shejh Alaamah Ibn Uthejmin u pyet nga nje vella nga Algjeria... O Shejh, a na keshillon te degjojme kasetat e S. H dhe S .el-A .emrat e ketyre dijetareve nuk po i paraqes se nuk me takon mua te shpalle dijetaret jane te mir apo te kqinje por nese kerkoni kjo eshte thenje e shejh Feuzanit dhe do e paraqes patjeter me ndihmen e Allahut )

Shejhu : JO . Ju keshilloj te degjoni kasetat e Shejh Ibn Bazit, Shejh Albanit, dijetareve qe jane te njohur per dituri dhe 'Itidal (drejtesi) (kaseta eshte e gatshme) 

*shejh Ali Hasen el-Halebi*
ne njeren prej bisedave te tij lidhje me disa gjykime rrethe lensit te Haxhit dhe agjerimit thot :

Dhe në fund, theksoj që zgjedhja që kam bërë në çështjen e gjykimit me tjetër pos asaj që ka shpallur Allahu - në vetvete - është zgjedhje e mësuesit tonë, luanit të Sunetit, el-Alame, el-Muhadith, el-Fakih, shejh Muhamed Nasirud-Din el-Albani, dhe po ashtu e mësuesit tonë, el-Alame, imami i shkathtë, shejh Abdul-Aziz Ibn Baz - Allahu e strehoftë në mëshirën e Tij.

Vërtet, Shejhu jonë, dijetari i fikhut Nasirudin el-Albani ka thënë: mënyra më e mirë për Muslimanët që ta ndryshojnë të keqen është që ti pendohen Zotit të tyre, ti përmirësojnë besimet e tyre, dhe ta edukojnë veten dhe familjet e tyre sipas Islamit korrekt, siç thotë Allahu Vërtet, Allahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e një populli, përveç nëse ata e ndryshojnë veten e tyre. (er-Rad 11).

Qdo njeri eshte gabimqare dhe shejh Albani eshte njeri , e i pagabueshem eshte vetem Allahu dhe i derguari i tij .

E lus All-llahun e Lartësuar që të na hapë rrugët e diturisë dhe të shohim qartë se kush janë dijetarët e selefit dhe cilat janë librat e tyre, në mënyrë që të kemi dobi në dunja dhe në ahiret.

selamualejkum nga vellau juaj ne Islam

----------


## rapsod

Hasanii!
Hajde Copy/past hajde, e para te gjith dijetaret qe ti ke permendur jane te metodologjise (sic e thuan ti) te asaj qe njihet sot Selefizmi ose Vehabizmi me ne krye Ibn Baz (ne fetva) Albanin (ne hadith) Uthejminin (ne doktirna) dhe Saudizmin (ne politike) pervec Mbretit Fejsal, te flasesh per dike qe e mban veten per Hafiz i haditheve duhet te marresh piksepari ne konsiderate theniet e Hafizave si psh. el-Gumarij (marok) me i madhi i te medhenjve ne hadith te diteve tona dhe te Habiburrahman el-A3dhamij (Indi) i cili nuk eshte edhe ai nje nder te medhenjve qe s'ka me te medhenj se keta te dy ne Hadith ne ditet tona. Une po ta bej Copy/Past citimin tim nga libri i el-Gumarit lexoje me kujdes dhe je i lire te komentosh cte duash.
*C'ka thene Ebu el-Fadl Abdullah ibn Muhammed ibn es-Siddijk el-Gumarij per Albanin e "famshem" (el-Muhaddith el-Hafidh nga Maroku, me i madhi i shekullit tone*)
*Albani dhe Dituria e tij!*
Ai eshte Muhammed Nasruddijn me origjine shqipetare (el-Albani aslen), ne fillimet e tij u mbull ne nje dhome te bibliotekes "edh-dhahirijeh" ne Damask, ku i perkushtoi vetes se tij leximin e hadithit, dhe me pas pretendoi per veten e tij se u be nje prej muhadithineve, keshtu filloi te jape Fetva, te Dobesoje (Daif) dhe te bej Sahih sipas interesave te tij, duke sulmuar dijetare te konsiderueshem (te referueshem), duke propaganduar se Hifzi (te mesuarit e hadithit) eshte nderprere ne ditet tona, keshtu qe Albanin e sheh nje here te ndryshoje fjale te dijetareve dhe nje here te ndryshoje hadithet e mira (el-Exhjad/Xhejjid) ne te dobta (Daif) dhe te shpikura (teuhijn), derisa edhe Sahih el-Bukhari dhe Muslim nuk jane te pastra per te.
S'ka dyshim se Isnadi (zinxhiri i ardhjes se hadithit) tek Albani eshte i nderprere, isnadi i tij jane librat te cilat i nderton ai vete, dhe pjese librash te cilat ai i ka lexuar pa u ulur tek ndonje dijetar (min gajr telekki). Albani pretendon se eshte mekembes i shejhut Bedruddin el-Hasenij , i cili nuk i ndante Tespijat nga dora e tij gjat mesimdhenies, ndersa Albani pretendon se kush i perdor tespijat eshte bidatci i keq. 
Pas gjith kesaj, Albani filloi te pretendoje se ai kishte arritur kategorine e Hafizit duke mashtruar ndjekesit e tij me menyren e te berit te haditheve Sahih se eshte muhaddith i gjith botes dhe me i madhi. A mos valle thjesht posedimi i nje Ixhazeje (deshmi) e ben personin qe te flase per hadithin e Pejgamberit? Albani eshte ai per te cilin dijetaret bashkohes, te Damaskut vertetojne dhe deklarojne se ai nuk ka hifz (te mesuarit permendesh) te Mutun (baze origjinale e librave) duke u bazuar tek Esanid (zinxhiret e transmetimit), u zbulua dija e tij (Albanit) se ai kur merr ne dore nje hadith shikon "Rixhal es-sened" (burrat e zinxhirit), shfleton cka ne librin "el-Xherh wa et-ta3dijl" dhe duke u bazuar ne te merr vendime duke e bere hadithin Sahih ose Daif, duke qene injorant se hadithi ka "rruge" (turuk), "prova" (shewahid) dhe "vazhdimesi" (mutabe3at), duke u mbrojtur se Hafizi eshte ai qe verteton se hadithi eshte i sakte (Sahih) dhe i dobet (daif) sic ka thene es-Sujutij: "Hadithi Sahih njihet nese Hafizi e cileson te tille ose e ka cituar hadithin dhe e ka vecuar ate si te sakte" (forme poetike).
Kjo pra edhe pse Dija Fetare (Ilm ed-dijni) nuk merret vetem nga leximi por nga studimi me dijetare, sepse ne nje liber mund te gjesh shpifje dhe genjeshtra per fene, ose mund te kuptosh gjera qe mund te jete ndryshe nga c'ishin Selefet dhe Khalefet (te paret dhe pasardhesit) qe e kane transferuar nga gjenerat ne gjenerate dhe mund te hysh ne gjera si ato te ibadetit te kote ose te perngjasimit te Allahut me krijesat, etj.
Per te gjitha sa thame, kjo nuk eshte udha me te cilet Selefet dhe Khalefet kane marre diturine, ka thene Hafizi Ebu Beker el-Khatib el-Bagdadij: "Nuk merret dija vetem se nga goja e dijetareve", eshte e nevojshme qe te merret dija nga dijetare te sigurte (thikah) i cili ka marre dije nga dijetare te sigurte e keshtu deri tek sahabet e nderuar. Ai qe e merr dijen e Hadithit nga librat quhet "sahafij" (ai qe merret me fletushka-gazetar), ai qe e merr dijen e Kur'anit nga Mus'hafi quhet Mus'hafij, dhe nuk quhet "****'un" (me kuptimin qe ka lexuar tek dijetaret) sic e ka theksuar el-Bagdadij ne librin "el-fekijh wa el-mutefekkih an bad es-selef" sic ka thene Pejgamberi yne: "Kjo dije me te vertete eshte fe, shikoni (kujdes, paralajmerim) se nga kush po e merrni fene tuaj"! transmetoi Muslim ne Sahihun e tij.
Ka thene Ebu Hajjan el-Andalusiju: 
"Kujton i shkreti se librat te udhezojne,
por injoron dijen dhe shkencen,
nuk e di injoranti se ne dije ka,
mjegull qe corjentojne mendjen tende.
Nese dijen e merr pa mesues (shejh),
e humbe rrugen e drejte,
dhe ceshtjet te mbeshtjellin per keq ty,
behesh me i humbur .
(Hashijeh et-talib Ibn Hamdun ala sherh bi harkin ala lamijeh el-ef3al f.44)
Ka permendur Shejkhu Habib er-Rahman el-A3dhamij, Muhaddith i vendeve indjane ne parantezen e kunderpergjigjes ndaj Albanit, nen titullin "Sasia e diturise se el-Albani" (libri , "el-Albani, Akhta'uhu we shudhudhuhu 1/9) : Sjell gabueshem gabimet dijetaret e medhenj dhe nuk e mbeshtet ne kete askush, e shikon ate (albanin) te te shpife per Bukhariun dhe Muslimin dhe te tjere nen ta vazhdon e thote (el-A3dhamij):...i ka te shumta keto derisa injorantet dhe disa mendojne se Albani permban ne kohen tone dije profesionale aq sa ka raste ku ai (Albani), per ndonje hetim (tahkik) i thote ndjekesit te tij, permbaju ketij hetimi sepse s'do ta gjesh ne asnje shkrim, here here pretendon se Allahu e ka zgjedhur ate (albanin) te qendroje mbi tepricat e haditheve qe gjinden ne rruge te ndryshme te perhapura ne botime, keshtu u be duke mos pasur shok ne veprat e tij, as te hetuesve te meparshem e as te kohes tone.
Ai qe e njeh Albani dhe historine e tij do te shohe se ai nuk e ka marre diturine nga dijetaret, dhe as qe eshte ulur mes duarve te tyre per te perfituar, me eshte bere e ditur se dituria e Albanit eshte i permbledhur dhe teper i kufizuar. Deklaroj Wallahi se Albani nuk ka dituri me te madhe se nje student i cili merret me studimin e hadithit ne shkollat tona (Indi). perfundoi.
Kjo eshte sasia e diturise se Albanit, mund te gjesh ne librat e tij ate qe ai e quan se e ben Sahih qe te kete kontradikte me ate qe e quan se e ben Daif. Sheh tek Albani se ai ndryshon hadithe sherife qe s'i lejohet nje profesionisti te hadithit, ai ben Sahihun Daif, e ben Daifin Xhejjid, kjo tregon per nje qe nuk mban ere nga dituria dhe s'ka rruge te dikujt qe njihet shejh ne hadith, une (Gumari) nuk shoh vetem se nje person qe lexon si te gjith lexusit dhe mendon se librat nuk kane nevoje per shejh apo per te studjuar prane dijetareve. Ne nuk gjejme ne kronologjine e ndonje Hafizi qe ai vetem te kete lexuar dhe mos jete ulur prane dijetareve per te mesuar dhe te degjoje prej tyre ashtu sic e kane zakon te gjithe dijetaret me Sened.

ps/ *Kam kerkuar te me sjellin ketu SENEDIN e Albanit nuk po me sillet*

----------


## hasanii

kurgja te re nuk ke pru vetem po e shetit kete tekst prej nje vendi ne nje vend tjeter ,

ore une nuk mundem me i ndryshu fjalet e dijetareve me te mijat dhe per kete ne disa rast duhet me bane copi paste e here tuj kqyre librin e pershkruj e keshtu ore , se une nuk jame sikur do qe thojne se jane nen hijen e selefizmit dhe ndjekin Epshin e tyre perkunder ndalesave , dhe kur marrin fetva marrin vetem me argumentetin me te lehte duke e harruar ate argumente qe eshte qortues dhe vendimtare per ate raste (besoj se ju me keni kuptu kush jane ata).

diqka tjeter bjer se ki fjale boll te ramadan butit e sefer havalit e shokit te tij , ki boll ne diten e sotit njerez qe e kundershtojne ehlil synetin dhe mundohen te modernizohen duke bere ndryshime ne fene e tyre perkunder faktit qe thojne se ne jemi selefi .Large eshte selefi ndaj fjaleve te ketyre njerezve .

mirpo mos harro ajetin e sures 5,3  :qenka: a thot Allahu xh.h e kush mundohet me e plotesu dhuntein  e tij duke then se duhet prap te plotesojme dhuntit e tij . E dhuntija me e madhe qe ju ka dhane njerut nga Allahu eshte Islami .atu qdo bidat eshte bidat dhe si i till te shpie ne xhehnem , nuk ka bidate te mira dhe te kqija ne fene Islame bidati eshte bidat qe mundohet me e plotsu thenjen e Allahut ne ate ajet ., ndersa ne jete (zakone , traditae keshtu me radhe )ato mundesh me marren gjdo gje e cila nuk bjen ne kundershtim me fene Islame eshte e mir dhe merre ndersa ajo qe eshte ne kundershtim eshte mekat dhe shperblimi eshte tregu per te .

selamualejkum

----------


## Acid_Burn

Kesaj Hasan i thone te besh lloqe ose e perkthyer ne gjuhen qe perdor ti i thon me fol Muhalife. Na trego emrat e zinxhirit te Albanit. Cili eshte senedi i Albanit ?? Po cfare ka thene shekh Vehbi Gavoci per Albanin e di ??? 

Hasan !!

Mos u merr me prralla dhe mos lexo vetem ato qe te japin "mendjet e ndritura" qe Allahu i ka qerru ne sy e ne zemer. Mos harrona sill zinxhirin e Albanit ok?

----------


## alDI

selam aleikum 

Hasanii kete teme e ke hapur per te na tregu se kush ka qen Shaikh Albani apo per Sefer hawalin dhe selman awda?

Ke sjell aty thenjen e Rabia al Madkhalit qe thot *se ai nuk arrihet nuk arrihet kurre..*

Tani vjen pyetja per ty Hasanii se a lejohet ne islam te thush se ky dijetar ska per tu arrite kurre? a nuk duket kjo si profeci? se un di qe vetem profetet kan te drejt te profetizojn [me lejen e Allahut]  per te ardhmen dhe askush tjeter...

ndaj Hasanii kur te besh copy nje shkrim nga ai siti qe mbaron me .net mundohu ti rregullosh pak shkrimet se ata nga taklidi qe u bejn dijetareve su bie ne sy ekzagjerimi i shaikh Rabia al-madkhali qe e ben Albanin te pa arritshem kurre...edhe kjo me islam nuk lejohet .

Sa per Shaikh Albanin me mjafton fjala e dijetarit tjeter shqiptare Shaikh Abdul Kadir arrnauti *[qe ska burr nene ta mohoj se s`ka qen Alim]* per kohen e tij ..dhe ai e ka mburr shum Nasir ed-din Albanin ne sa e sa kaseta qe i kam degju vete edhe pse ne shum vende kan pas kontradita me njeri tjetrin ...

Allahu i meshiroft keta ulema edhe lus Allahun qe te nxjerr prej shqiperie ulema te tjere si ata...

----------


## hasanii

ore acid une e di mir se kush eshte senedi i shejhut tone Albanit rahimullah , senedi i tij eshte edhe ai i cili e ka ndjek Imam Ahmedi , Buhariu , Muslimi ,Tirmidhi, etj etj .


Ju Aldi sikur ke harruar se nuk eshte e imja ti ekzagjeroj dhe ndryshoj fjalet e dijetareve ne lidhje me nje qeshtje . Pse nuk e shiqon fjalin ne vazhdim qfare ka thene ore i nderuar .
Kur po qete citate si ai i me parshmi po ma qon mallin e atyre qe e kundershtuan Iben Tejmijen rahimullah , kur i merrnin fjalet e tija vetem nga gjysma e fjalis apo Treguesin e mshefshin krejt per tia lene se ai e ka thene .
Kur te gjykojsh gjyko me ter ate qe e ka thene ai , edhe teke e fundit ai eshte mendimi i tij .

Edhe une lus Allahun qe nga gjiri i trojeve shqipetare te qete dijetare siq eshte Shejh Albani dhe Shejh Abdul kader Arnauti rahimullah , dhe do qete me ndihmen e Allahut sepse numri i vllezerve qe jane atje ne studime kan dhe po tregojne sukses te madhe ne shkencat e fese atje .
Allahu i ruajt ata dhe te gjith muslimane tjere qe ecin rruges se Pejgamberit.a.s

----------


## INDRITI

> Hasanii!
> Hajde Copy/past hajde, e para te gjith dijetaret qe ti ke permendur jane te metodologjise (sic e thuan ti) te asaj qe njihet sot Selefizmi ose Vehabizmi me ne krye Ibn Baz (ne fetva) Albanin (ne hadith) Uthejminin (ne doktirna) dhe Saudizmin (ne politike) pervec Mbretit Fejsal, te flasesh per dike qe e mban veten per Hafiz i haditheve duhet te marresh piksepari ne konsiderate theniet e Hafizave si psh. el-Gumarij (marok) me i madhi i te medhenjve ne hadith te diteve tona dhe te Habiburrahman el-A3dhamij (Indi) i cili nuk eshte edhe ai nje nder te medhenjve qe s'ka me te medhenj se keta te dy ne Hadith ne ditet tona. Une po ta bej Copy/Past citimin tim nga libri i el-Gumarit lexoje me kujdes dhe je i lire te komentosh cte duash.
> *C'ka thene Ebu el-Fadl Abdullah ibn Muhammed ibn es-Siddijk el-Gumarij per Albanin e "famshem" (el-Muhaddith el-Hafidh nga Maroku, me i madhi i shekullit tone*)
> *Albani dhe Dituria e tij!*
> Ai eshte Muhammed Nasruddijn me origjine shqipetare (el-Albani aslen), ne fillimet e tij u mbull ne nje dhome te bibliotekes "edh-dhahirijeh" ne Damask, ku i perkushtoi vetes se tij leximin e hadithit, dhe me pas pretendoi per veten e tij se u be nje prej muhadithineve, keshtu filloi te jape Fetva, te Dobesoje (Daif) dhe te bej Sahih sipas interesave te tij, duke sulmuar dijetare te konsiderueshem (te referueshem), duke propaganduar se Hifzi (te mesuarit e hadithit) eshte nderprere ne ditet tona, keshtu qe Albanin e sheh nje here te ndryshoje fjale te dijetareve dhe nje here te ndryshoje hadithet e mira (el-Exhjad/Xhejjid) ne te dobta (Daif) dhe te shpikura (teuhijn), derisa edhe Sahih el-Bukhari dhe Muslim nuk jane te pastra per te.
> S'ka dyshim se Isnadi (zinxhiri i ardhjes se hadithit) tek Albani eshte i nderprere, isnadi i tij jane librat te cilat i nderton ai vete, dhe pjese librash te cilat ai i ka lexuar pa u ulur tek ndonje dijetar (min gajr telekki). Albani pretendon se eshte mekembes i shejhut Bedruddin el-Hasenij , i cili nuk i ndante Tespijat nga dora e tij gjat mesimdhenies, ndersa Albani pretendon se kush i perdor tespijat eshte bidatci i keq. 
> Pas gjith kesaj, Albani filloi te pretendoje se ai kishte arritur kategorine e Hafizit duke mashtruar ndjekesit e tij me menyren e te berit te haditheve Sahih se eshte muhaddith i gjith botes dhe me i madhi. A mos valle thjesht posedimi i nje Ixhazeje (deshmi) e ben personin qe te flase per hadithin e Pejgamberit? Albani eshte ai per te cilin dijetaret bashkohes, te Damaskut vertetojne dhe deklarojne se ai nuk ka hifz (te mesuarit permendesh) te Mutun (baze origjinale e librave) duke u bazuar tek Esanid (zinxhiret e transmetimit), u zbulua dija e tij (Albanit) se ai kur merr ne dore nje hadith shikon "Rixhal es-sened" (burrat e zinxhirit), shfleton cka ne librin "el-Xherh wa et-ta3dijl" dhe duke u bazuar ne te merr vendime duke e bere hadithin Sahih ose Daif, duke qene injorant se hadithi ka "rruge" (turuk), "prova" (shewahid) dhe "vazhdimesi" (mutabe3at), duke u mbrojtur se Hafizi eshte ai qe verteton se hadithi eshte i sakte (Sahih) dhe i dobet (daif) sic ka thene es-Sujutij: "Hadithi Sahih njihet nese Hafizi e cileson te tille ose e ka cituar hadithin dhe e ka vecuar ate si te sakte" (forme poetike).
> Kjo pra edhe pse Dija Fetare (Ilm ed-dijni) nuk merret vetem nga leximi por nga studimi me dijetare, sepse ne nje liber mund te gjesh shpifje dhe genjeshtra per fene, ose mund te kuptosh gjera qe mund te jete ndryshe nga c'ishin Selefet dhe Khalefet (te paret dhe pasardhesit) qe e kane transferuar nga gjenerat ne gjenerate dhe mund te hysh ne gjera si ato te ibadetit te kote ose te perngjasimit te Allahut me krijesat, etj.
> Per te gjitha sa thame, kjo nuk eshte udha me te cilet Selefet dhe Khalefet kane marre diturine, ka thene Hafizi Ebu Beker el-Khatib el-Bagdadij: "Nuk merret dija vetem se nga goja e dijetareve", eshte e nevojshme qe te merret dija nga dijetare te sigurte (thikah) i cili ka marre dije nga dijetare te sigurte e keshtu deri tek sahabet e nderuar. Ai qe e merr dijen e Hadithit nga librat quhet "sahafij" (ai qe merret me fletushka-gazetar), ai qe e merr dijen e Kur'anit nga Mus'hafi quhet Mus'hafij, dhe nuk quhet "****'un" (me kuptimin qe ka lexuar tek dijetaret) sic e ka theksuar el-Bagdadij ne librin "el-fekijh wa el-mutefekkih an bad es-selef" sic ka thene Pejgamberi yne: "Kjo dije me te vertete eshte fe, shikoni (kujdes, paralajmerim) se nga kush po e merrni fene tuaj"! transmetoi Muslim ne Sahihun e tij.
> ...


Rapsod sinqerisht po me habisni qe te gjithe.
Leriri ore keto tema se na coroditet fare.
Tani dihet se dijetaret shpesh here behen xheloze me njeri tjetrin dhe shkon puna deri ne ofendime personale por ne nuk na takon te merremi me keto pasi nuk jemi dijetare.
Une mendova se ofendimet per muslimanet dhe dijetaret jane te perqendruara vetem tek mburoja .net por paskam qene gabim.
Albani ka qene muhaddith, dhe njeri mjaft i ditur pasi zeri i tij ka mberritur kudo ne bote, ashtu sic ka qene dhe Abdulkader dhe shuajb Arrnauti, ashtu si edhe Vehbi Sulejman Gavoci dhe sigurisht qe keto do kene kundershtime por ama lejraji dijetareve te merren me keto, se ne nuk na takon.
Per mua si Indriti ne hadithet e Albanit kam shume besim pasi ai ka studjuar dhe eshte thelluar ne ate lemij, ndersa ne shpjegimin e tyre kerkoj ndonje tjeter vend jo tek Albani, mirepo kjo as nuk ja ul as nuk ja ngre vleren atij si dijetar.
Mjaft me te lutem vetem tema pompoze ke vene deri tani.

----------


## INDRITI

> kurgja te re nuk ke pru vetem po e shetit kete tekst prej nje vendi ne nje vend tjeter ,
> 
> ore une nuk mundem me i ndryshu fjalet e dijetareve me te mijat dhe per kete ne disa rast duhet me bane copi paste e here tuj kqyre librin e pershkruj e keshtu ore , se une nuk jame sikur do qe thojne se jane nen hijen e selefizmit dhe ndjekin Epshin e tyre perkunder ndalesave , dhe kur marrin fetva marrin vetem me argumentetin me te lehte duke e harruar ate argumente qe eshte qortues dhe vendimtare per ate raste (besoj se ju me keni kuptu kush jane ata).
> 
> diqka tjeter bjer se ki fjale boll te ramadan butit e sefer havalit e shokit te tij , ki boll ne diten e sotit njerez qe e kundershtojne ehlil synetin dhe mundohen te modernizohen duke bere ndryshime ne fene e tyre perkunder faktit qe thojne se ne jemi selefi .Large eshte selefi ndaj fjaleve te ketyre njerezve .
> 
> mirpo mos harro ajetin e sures 5,3 a thot Allahu xh.h e kush mundohet me e plotesu dhuntein  e tij duke then se duhet prap te plotesojme dhuntit e tij . E dhuntija me e madhe qe ju ka dhane njerut nga Allahu eshte Islami .atu qdo bidat eshte bidat dhe si i till te shpie ne xhehnem , nuk ka bidate te mira dhe te kqija ne fene Islame bidati eshte bidat qe mundohet me e plotsu thenjen e Allahut ne ate ajet ., ndersa ne jete (zakone , traditae keshtu me radhe )ato mundesh me marren gjdo gje e cila nuk bjen ne kundershtim me fene Islame eshte e mir dhe merre ndersa ajo qe eshte ne kundershtim eshte mekat dhe shperblimi eshte tregu per te .
> 
> selamualejkum


Hasan deri tani na u lavderove dhe mburrshe se nuk na i fyen dijetaret dhe me ne fund na u shftyve kunder Ramadan Butit... Heh per mua Ramadan Buti i ploteson kushtet qe te quhet nje dijetar bashkohor dhe ka nje fikh mjaft te holle ne fe.
Nese kete e ben nga xhelozia per Albanin gabon pasi cdo dijetar ne Islam ka vendin e tij.
Me treguan nje here per nje dialog mes Butit e Albanit kur albani I tregonte hadithin dhe buti i jepte nje tjeter shpjegim te kundert me te derisa nuk ka arritur albani ti pergjigjet me dhe i ka thene qe ti je gomar fare.
Pra kete nuk e permenda qe te shaj asnje prej tyre apo te paragjykoj por e permenda te tregoj se nje njeri qe debaton me Albanin dhe deri diku arrin te triumfoje mbi te do te thote qe zoteron dije sa te duash.
Hasani nuk shahet dikush pse nuk te vije mendimet e tij per shtat, si dihet mujd te kete edhe ai te drejte.
Mjaft me keto bidatet se na lodhet koken.

----------


## INDRITI

> selam aleikum 
> 
> Hasanii kete teme e ke hapur per te na tregu se kush ka qen Shaikh Albani apo per Sefer hawalin dhe selman awda?
> 
> Ke sjell aty thenjen e Rabia al Madkhalit qe thot *se ai nuk arrihet nuk arrihet kurre..*
> 
> Tani vjen pyetja per ty Hasanii se a lejohet ne islam te thush se ky dijetar ska per tu arrite kurre? a nuk duket kjo si profeci? se un di qe vetem profetet kan te drejt te profetizojn [me lejen e Allahut]  per te ardhmen dhe askush tjeter...
> 
> ndaj Hasanii kur te besh copy nje shkrim nga ai siti qe mbaron me .net mundohu ti rregullosh pak shkrimet se ata nga taklidi qe u bejn dijetareve su bie ne sy ekzagjerimi i shaikh Rabia al-madkhali qe e ben Albanin te pa arritshem kurre...edhe kjo me islam nuk lejohet .
> ...



Aldi Allahu te shperblefte per gjithcka qe shpreh ne kete forum dhe sinqerisht me pelqen qendrimi mesatar qe mban neper tema.
Te dish dicka *Rabia al Madkhali* nuk eshte asgje tjeter pervec nje spiun dhe agjent Izraelito- Amerikan, kete nuk po e them une por e kane thene njerez te ditur deri ne graden e dijetareve qe quhen nga kjo faqja me net si muetezili sepse kane shpejguar mrekullite kuranore.

Shiko nje citim i faqes me net qe te shohesh car jane ata:


*Terme dhe perkufizime* 



Kutbizem: Mendimi dhe ideologjia e Bidatçiut Sejid Kutb, e gjendur tek librat e tij me te njohur siç eshte Ma'alim fi Tarik (Shenjat ne Rruge), tefsiri i tij i Kuranit edh-Dhilal, al-Adaalah al-Ixhtimaaijeh (Drejtesia Sociale) dhe libra te tjere.



Hakimijeh: Term i shpikur nga Sejid Kutb, duke prezantuar keshtu Sovranitetin e Allahut xheleshanuhu ne lidhje me çeshtjet e legjislacionit. Ne syrin e Sejid Kutubit ky eshte kuptimi i Kelimas "La ila he ila Allah."



Bidatçi: Ebu Ala el-Meududi, Raafid, Mu'tezili (Hakimijeh, ide revolucionare) 
Bidatçi: Sejid Kutb, Eshari, Mu'tezili, Raafidi (Riperterites i ideve Hauarixhe) 
Bidatçi: Hasan el-Benna, Sufi, Mufawidh (refuzues i cilesive te Allahut Subhane ue teala, Korruptues i welah ue bara'ah)


*Bijte e tyre,*



Sefer el-Hauali (ithtar i Sejid Kutubit, dhe i vellait te tij Esharit, Muhammed Kutb. Akuzues i Imam el-Albanit me irxha'a, etj) 



Selman el-Audah (Ihuaan, i veshur me gunen Selefijjeh, Ta'wuilist (ndryshues) i kuptimit te Firkatu-Naxhia dhe Taifatun Mensurah, etj) 



Adnan A'rur (Ihuaan, Kutbi, me principe helmuese duke i shperndar ato ne radhet e Selefijunve) 



Abdul Mexhid el-Zindani (Ihuan, ngrites i mureve Mu'tezilite, kerkues i flakte i llogjikes, me ane te se ciles shtyn Muslimanet qe te "vertetojne" besimin e tyre. Refuzim per te ka Imam Mukbil Ibn Hadij ne librin e tij el-Burkan Li Nefs Xhemiatul Iman, po ashtu Shejh Haxhuri (nxenes i Imam Mukbil) ne librin e tij, es-Subh ash-Sharik a'laa Dalalet Abdul Mexhid az-Zindani fi Kitabihi Teuhidul Khalik (Ky liber i Zindanit (Njeshmeria e Krijuesit) eshte perkthyer edhe ne shqip)

Perfundimisht se nuk kam as nermva te mererem me kete faqe dhe me pleherat qe shkruajne aty dua tju keshilloj qe:

*Nese shikoni mendime te tilla neper letra mos nguroni ti perdorni per leter higjenike*
Indriti.

----------


## hasanii

ore indrit sikur nuk kupton se une nuk e kam fyer ramadan butin e as sefer haualin e shoket e tjera , por kame then se nga ata munden te marrin fjale sa duajn kunder dijetareve si shejh feuzzani , uthejmini , bin bazi , albani e keshtu me radhe .
Sikurisht se akidja dhe fikhu ne pergjithesi qe na vyen neve ne kete kohe eshte ajo qe pershtatet per tiu bere balle fitneve te medha te kohes moderne , kupton ,
por nuk na vyen edhe aq e madhe sa te ndryshojmi rrugen e Pejgamberit a.s 

Pastaj une e kam cekur pikerisht ramadan butin per ti treguar rapsodit se fjalen lamethehebij kur me ka quajtur mu me ate fjale e ka marren nga ramadan buti kur e ka qusjtur shejh Albanin ne librat e tij , shpresoj se me kuptove .

Pa dyshims e te gjith e kane vendin e tyre , ashtu siq eshte edhe xheneti dhe xhehenemi , dhe ne pergjdo te mire dhe te keqe Peshorja  e Allahut eshte e drejt dhe do gjykoj , por neve nuk na mbetet te gjykojmi ndermjet dijetareve por na mbetet te gjykojmi qe se pari te edukojmi veten , familjen dhe shoqerin ne frymen e imanit te Islamit e kur ti ndreqim keto pune sigurisht se do kette edhe pune tjera qe mbeten per te ndrequr dhe per te na u mundesuar xheneti i Allahut suphanehu ve teala .

Pikerisht kur kame ardhe ne kete faqe me ka trondit i nderuari rapsod me shkrimet e tij dhe pikerisht ate kunder Iben Tejmijes rahimullah edhe ne ate kohe , por tash kunder dijetareve te rinje ( ne kuptimin e fjales) do kete edhe me tej fyerje .
Pastaj kane hap temen dhe pas disa pergjigjieve qe iu kan pershtatur e kan mbyllur thuaj se me kete erdhi ne perfundim se u vendos te behet kjo pune dhe te nderuar forumista merrne kete dhe atu me smund te postoj askush per te pare anen tjeter te pasqyres qe per mu eshte pikerisht ehlil syneti dhe xhemati se qfare ka then ne lidhje me ate pune .

Allahu e dine me se mire , gjykimi le ti mbetet Atij ne keto pune qe jane dal ketu

Lutja jone e fundit eshte Elhamdulilahi  Rabilalemin

selamualejkum musliman

----------


## alDI

Selam aleikum 

Hasanii citimi jot ky --> *ore indrit sikur nuk kupton se une nuk e kam fyer ramadan butin e as sefer haualin e shoket e tjera , por kame then se nga ata munden te marrin fjale sa duajn kunder dijetareve si shejh feuzzani , uthejmini , bin bazi , albani e keshtu me radhe .*

Hasanii du te me sjellesh se ku ka fol sefer hawali kunder Bin bazit, Albanit, Uthejminit, 

Wallahi po si solle keto prova se ku ka fol keq safar hawali per keta dijetare un do te quj ty kedhab...dije se sefer hawali ka shkrujt liber per bin bazin ku nga fillimi e der ne fund e mburr dhe e lavderon, tani pres nga ty me sjellesh referencat per ate qe the.

Edhe mos kujto se jam ndonje ndjekes i seferit apo i selmanit. Un sjam as madakhila as jihadi as ikhuani e as tabligi e as sufi .

Indrit ate debatin e Albanit me Al-buti un e kam dhe nese e do ta dergoj por eshte ne anglisht....mund dhe ne audio ta gjej por eshte 3 ore debat ..
Debati ishte i lezetshem por nuk ka pas fyerje [ndoshta se kam lexu un te gjith] ,shifet qart se ne disa pika Albani del superior edhe ne disa vende te dy palet bien dakort.

Allahu ju rujt te gjitheve

----------


## hasanii

selamualejkum 

sa per emertime te ndryshme me fjale te keqija jemi mesuar , nuk ka mbet as Pejgaberia a,s pa u fye , as 4 halifet as 4 imamet e methehebeve as Iben tejmije e as shejh Albani rahimullah te gjith jane fyer edhe une per si fyehna nuk me jet shum hatri shpresoj se ajo eshte pastruese e gjynaheve te mija 

Sa i perket kundeshtive ne mes dijetareve te them qarte se ka pase kundershti ne fillim mirpo me pas kundershtimet ne mes tyre nuk kish shum pas debatit te sheh Albanit me profesor Ramadan Butit ne lidhje me disa qeshtje , e ajo qe pofesori Ramadan Buti e ka quajtur shejh Albanin lamethehebij edhe pse shejhu yne e sqaroji kete pune se ai nuk eshte pasues i Taklidit , mirpo se ne libren e Ramadan Butit a eshte shkru kjo fjale per shejh Albanin para apo pas diskutimit qe ka pas me te nuk kam njohuri rrethe kesaj .


Teksti ne origjinal eshte Hukmu Tariki es Salat i shejh Albanit (ne lidhje me te nje sqarim i mepshtem)

Sefer Hawali ne librin e tij "Dhahiretu el Irxha." (2/759), thote . Broshurë e cila i është mveshur shejh Albanit", ndërmjet shumë e shumë dyshimeve boshe, të kota e të pabaza. (dmth nuk e ka pranu kete fetva apo sqarim dhe e ka paraqite tek libri i tij ne lidhje me Irxhane )
 ketu e ka per qellim per broshuren e shejhut tone(albanit) mbi lensin e namazit se a eshte qafir apo jo .
Ndersa edhe pse e veshe me Irxha shejh Albanin (siq ka thene Etheri ne sqarimin kesaj broshure  si dhe ne revisten  t"el Esale" (Nr. 24/f.15-21 dhe nr. 35/f.55-62)sheju . Rabij ibën Hadi e sqaron kete pune duke i treguar se si eshte kuptimi i kesaj broshure gjate kunderpergjigjies qe ja bane profesor Hawalit )
e theme qarte se mandej gjithqka eshte marren veshe ne mes profesor Hawalit dhe Uthejminit , Bin Bazit , Feuzanit dhe el Etheri se a ka qene apo nuk ka qene murxhi shejhu jone .
*Mirpo profesori (hawali)nuk e  kuptoi se ka dallim ne mes kufrit ne zemer dhe ne vepra dhe e komentoi mire hadithin mbi lenjen e zeqatit dhe e perdori me paske kete hadithe 
Hadithi i plotë është kështu:"Vërtet që Islami ka disa shenja dhe drita si ato të rrugës. Prej këtyre shenjave është që të besosh në Allahun dhe të mos i përshkruash Atij shok askënd, të falësh namazin, të japësh zekatin, të agjërosh Ramazanin, të kryesh Haxhin, të urdhërosh për të mirë dhe të ndalosh nga e keqja, të përshëndesësh familjen tënde me selam kur të hysh tek ata në shtëpi dhe të përshëndesësh me selam njerëzit me të cilët këmbehesh në rrugë. Kush lë diçka prej këtyre, ai ka lënë mangut një prej pjesëve të Islamit, ndërsa kush i lë të gjitha ato, ai i ka kthyer shpinën Islamit." Hadithi gjendet në "es Sahiha" (nr. 333). Ndërsaeshte  e bashkangjitur "es Silsile es Sahiha" (Vëll: 1, pjesa: 2, f. 935, botimi i ri), profesori ynë (Allahu e mëshiroftë!) ka shënuar:

"Them: Ky është tekst i qartë, i cili tregon se muslimani nuk del nga Islami për shkak të lënies së një prej pjesëve të tij, prej të cilave është edhe namazi. Mjafton që lënësi i namazit është Fasik/i shthurur, që nuk i pranohet dëshmia dhe se për të ekziston frika e mbylljes së keqe të kësaj jete*."

kete sqarim e ka bane Etheri ( Allahu e ruajt ) dhe dijetaret tjere ata qe kane vdek Allahu i meshirofte ndersa keta qe jane gjall Alahu u japet dije te drejte .


te theme qarte vella kete tekst nuk e paraqita se me tute me fjale te tua por edhe qe kam dashten ta paraqes edhe pse kontradikta ne mes dijetareve ka por une te them te drejten nuk i marre shum ato perderisa kam mundesi me ja marren punen e mire qe e ka bere si profesor Sefer Hawali ashtu edhe Albani e keshtu me radhe .
Eshte e qarte se shejh Feuzani e ka ndalu degjimin dhe shkuarjen ne derse te profesorit dhe shokut te tij , por per mu nuk qone shume peshe ajo , se per dike ai eshte i mir e per dike ky tjeteri e keshtu me radhe .

Sa i perket ati libri qe e ka shkru profesor Hawali ndaj bin Bazit eshte mese me vend edhe pse ketu disa e proklamojne me emrin Vahabist .

ps/ keto fjale nuk kam desht me i shkru por mi kerkove dhe ja ku i ke se as une nuk jame ndjekes i asnjerit qe  e ke permendur ti , por une kame besim te plote ne shejhun tone dhe transmetimet qe ka bere ai .
Allahu e shperbleft ate ne varre dhe ahiret ashtu edhe dijetaret tjere , ndersa te gjallve Alahu u japte dije te frytshme dhe qe pasojne Kuranin dhe Synetitn 


Se pari kerkoj falje nga Allahu per vete dhe per ju andaj edhe ju bene nje gje te till ngase Allahu eshte fales dhe Meshirues .

selamualejkum nga vellau juaj ne Islam

----------


## alDI

Hasanii me Albanin me sqarove, edhe tani jam duke pritur te me sjellesh referencat per ibn uthejminin feuzanin edhe bin bazin se ku seferi i ka shajt ose ku ka folur kundra  per ata.

ja ku e ke citimin tend prap po ta sjell *ore indrit sikur nuk kupton se une nuk e kam fyer ramadan butin e as sefer haualin e shoket e tjera , por kame then se nga ata munden te marrin fjale sa duajn kunder dijetareve si shejh feuzzani , uthejmini , bin bazi , albani e keshtu me radhe* 


Sic e shef jam duke te kerku vetem per Sefer hawalin se po te kerkoja dhe per Al-buti vente gjat ky muhabet...ndaj me sill vetem per Seferin referenca se ku jan fjalt qe ai ka fol kundra atyre dijetareve qe zure ne goje.

Perndryshe po nuk solle referenca per te gjitha keta emra  qe ke shkrujt pranoje se ke rrejt per sefer hawalin .

selam aleikum

----------


## hasanii

selamualejkum 

perte parin shiqo se je pajtuar 

e per te gjithe keta tjeret te tregoj datat pas perfundimit te luftes se gjirit persik 
dhe pikerisht prej viteve 1991deri ne vitin 1995 shiqo historin e muslimaneve ne gadishullin arabik dhe e shef mire se qfare pluhuri eshte quar ndaj atyre dijetareve qe po i permende nga bin bazi dhe keta tjeret .

nese te intereson me shum lexo edhe me tutje se do bije referenca sashte problem mirpo problemi eshte se qfare po arrijme me kete se pas viteve 1995 sa dush libra kushtuar bin bazit por pasi kishte verejtje te fshehta ndaj tyre .Kete per keto gjera qa po i them do ti gjesh ne te njejten revist qe ta kam cekur me larte nga Etherini .
Ty si duket nuk po te mjaftojka te quhet shehu Albani murxhi .

te kam treguar lidhur me emreimin ne fillim te citimit tim te meparshem aq me bene ajo pune .
Por te theme qarte se  per mu dijetari mbetet dijetar dhe profesori mbetet profesor .(shpresoj se me kete fjali u qartesuam ).


Lutja jone e fundit eshte Elhamdulilahi rabilalemin 
selamu alejkum

----------


## selefisti

Selamu Alejkum Ue Rahmetull-llah.

Kisha disa verejtje per vellain Tone (rapsod) i cili ka shkruajtur kunder Shejkh Albanit (rahimehull-llah).

Ne Radhe te pare vella thua qe dy Muhaditha njeri nga Maroku edhe tjetri nga India kane fole kundra Albanit, edhe sikurse dihet shume te tille kane folur mbas Vdekjes se tij (rahimehullah) se sa ishte gjadhe nuk kishte njeri qe i dilte perballe, nejse.

Kurse e dyta eshte Vella se ato te dy (All-llahu s.u.t. ) i ruajt, nuk jane aq te njohur ne boten Islame se sa Shejkh Albani (nuk e dij nese i njohin ne vendet e tyre?), pastaj si ta merr ty mendja a mund ta leje All-llahu s.u.t. fene e tij ne doren e nje injoranti (se keshtu thua ti edhe shejukhet e tu, per Albanin).

Edhe ato qe jane kaq te ditur ne fene e All-llahut s.u.t. dhe ne Hadithin e Profetit (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem), nuk i njeh njeri ne kete bote qe ne jetojme, pervec atyre te cileve jane komshi me to?????? shume gje e cuditshme kjo vella, dhe plus kesaj i ke futur ne nje thes edhe Dijetaret sikurse Ibn Bazi dhe Uthejminin (rahimehumullah).

Keshtu qe te mos zgjatem e kisha nje pyetje per ty, A ESHTE E MUNDESHME QE ALL-LLAHU s.u.t TA LEJE FENE E TIJ NE DOREN E KETYRE INJORANTEVE, KURSE DIJETARET DHE TE SINQERTIT TE JENE NE NJE VEND KU MOS TE NJIHEN VETEM SE NGA KOMSHITE ETYRE.

Selamu Alejkum

----------


## selefisti

Selamu Alejkum 

me ben hallall vella (rapsod) porse harrova thua qe gjendesh ne Athine, nuk e dij nese kjo eshte everte porse nese eshte insha`all-llah ne dashte All-llahu s.u.t. mund te takohemi sespe edhe mua atje me ke, dhe keshtu qe po me vjen cudi se si ka mundesi te jeshe atje edhe te mos njoh, vetem nese e ben edhe ti si Dijetaret e tij qe rrin i mucefur edhe e mban dijen per veten tende.

selamu alejkum

----------


## selefisti

O vella Aldi................. Insha`all-llah deshiroj qe ta njohesh gjuhen Arabe qe te kem mundesi me ti sjedh se c`fare ka fol Sever Hauali per Ibn Bazin Uthjminin etj, porse e rendeshishme, eshte se nese ai nuk ka fol per to, Kane fol Ata per te apo per shoket e tij, edhe dihet Fetua qe ka dhene Shejkh Bin Bazi qe te ndalohen nga misimet t`ju ndalohen librat etj, edhe te futen mbrenda ne burg, nga fesadi qe benin ne Arabine Saudite duke e ngrejt popullin kundr Shtetit.

O vella (indrit) po Cuditem me dicka ku thoni ne lidhje me debatin e Albanit dhe butit, se disa here buti ja paska mbydhur gojen, vella nuk e dij se kush ka qene ai qe te ka gemjy, porse do tu lutesha qe tju ktheshe nese e shte e mundur kasetes ne arabisht edhe ta ndegjoshe, pastaj ato te dy nuk kane nje kasete porse kane disa dhe gjithashtu edhe me baben e butit ka kaseta, ti vella (indrit) a e njeh butin apo ke ndegjuar per te, nese ke ndegjuar shko ne siri edhe njehe vete me te edhe me Fetuat e cuditshme qe jep apo per ato fjale qe thote QE LEJOHET TE LEXOHET KUR`ANI ME KUPTIM.

Keshtu qe pyeti ato te cilet ti i ke si me te dijshem se vetja per kete fjale se c`fare gjykimi ka ne Islam.

Selamu Alejkum

----------


## Nuh Musa

Selamu alejk


Desha vec te ju deshrioj suksese me TEORIZMAT....Allahu ju shperbleft per kohen e kot qe jeni duke humbur.....vec nje pyetje, PERSE e studjoni islamin?, qe me ne fund te flitni me gojen e tjereve???, a keni ju mendime tuajat???, eshte dobi te jesh i ditur (te njohesh literature te gjere), por kur nuk je edhe i mencur (ate qe e ke konzumu, ta perpunosh me trurin tend, e jo te lesh tjeret te flasen per teje) e ke gjith te kot....ISLAMI ESHTE I THJESHT, dhe arsimtari i PARE per ne eshte Pejgamberi as., jo sheika e ulema nga arabia e afganistani e pakistani e india e bla bla blaja tjera.....neve na shitet nje pasqyre, se shqiptaret qenkan BERLLOK, nje mbeturine nen thonj, ne aspektin islam...a keni haru se edhe ne kemi vec nje tradit 600 vjecare islame???...islami i vertet eshte ai qe e ke te mbjellur ne tradit...shih zakonet te shpia jote, tek nena jote, tek baba jot....ce caj eshte islami i perditshem e i thjesht......zhyteni ne TEORIZMA pa kurfare dobije, harxhoni koh ne ajer,  a me kembe qendroni mbi tok....tash me vite ka qe ne vendlindjen tone "PALLAVROJN" pandale do superstara kasetash, do "dijetare"....te cilet ne vendet orientale studjojn ate qe va lejon shteti, studjojn gjith "dawah", dhe ne vendlindjen na shiten si ekspert....te drejtesise, te ekonomise, te sociologjise, etj...."nuk ka dhun ne fe - lajmi i fundit qe ndegjova nga nje kasetolog - HAJDE DE???, me tevertet???, a ka studju ki cfare figure me vite te tera ne rijad a kairo a tripoli a tunis per te me then mua nuh muses se NUK KA DHUN NE FE???, nga vet tradita qe kam, qe ma ka mesuar nena ime ANALFABETE, e di, se ne islam nuk ka dhun ne fe....se jam i lindur afer shkijeve, se nuk ka qender islame pa cifute a te krishtere....po vallahi, o superstar, A KETE E STUDJOVE 10 VITE???, ti tregosh muslimanit islamin e perditshem???.....dhe, cfare eshte rezulltati i ketij kampanji, i ketij mundi te "ulemave" tane e te tjere???, motrat tona fustanat jan duke i shkurtu sa ma shum...rinia, alkoholin e pin ne vend te ujit, zinane e kan me normale se frymmarjen,  jo mor, ngadalee kan fillu edhe mishin e derrit ta han me endje, nje gje qe muslimanet asnjeherem, sa do jopraktikues te ken qen, nuk e kan bere, por tash, edhe kjo barriere eshte duke u leshuar per toke...doni ta kuptoni ne thelb islamin???, njihna Pejgamberin alejhi selam, NJIHNJA AT, se vallahi nuk e njihni aspak....ju i njihni Albanat e Kutubat, pejgamberin NUK E NJIHNI.........ceshtja ARABI/IZRAEL i ka helmu truret e muslimaneve........ne studjojm ne qendrat orientale, si ta mbrojm POPULLIN ARAB nga CIFUTET, e jo MUSLIMANET....populli arab eshte nje pjese e vogel e UMETIT, nuk eshte UMETI....posht nacionalizmit arab, LART ISLAMIN BURIMOR....


Allahu ju meshiroft!

----------


## Newhost

> Selamu alejk
> 
> 
> Desha vec te ju deshrioj suksese me TEORIZMAT....Allahu ju shperbleft per kohen e kot qe jeni duke humbur.....vec nje pyetje, PERSE e studjoni islamin?, qe me ne fund te flitni me gojen e tjereve???, a keni ju mendime tuajat???, eshte dobi te jesh i ditur (te njohesh literature te gjere), por kur nuk je edhe i mencur (ate qe e ke konzumu, ta perpunosh me trurin tend, e jo te lesh tjeret te flasen per teje) e ke gjith te kot....ISLAMI ESHTE I THJESHT, dhe arsimtari i PARE per ne eshte Pejgamberi as., jo sheika e ulema nga arabia e afganistani e pakistani e india e bla bla blaja tjera.....neve na shitet nje pasqyre, se shqiptaret qenkan BERLLOK, nje mbeturine nen thonj, ne aspektin islam...a keni haru se edhe ne kemi vec nje tradit 600 vjecare islame???...islami i vertet eshte ai qe e ke te mbjellur ne tradit...shih zakonet te shpia jote, tek nena jote, tek baba jot....ce caj eshte islami i perditshem e i thjesht......zhyteni ne TEORIZMA pa kurfare dobije, harxhoni koh ne ajer,  a me kembe qendroni mbi tok....tash me vite ka qe ne vendlindjen tone "PALLAVROJN" pandale do superstara kasetash, do "dijetare"....te cilet ne vendet orientale studjojn ate qe va lejon shteti, studjojn gjith "dawah", dhe ne vendlindjen na shiten si ekspert....te drejtesise, te ekonomise, te sociologjise, etj...."nuk ka dhun ne fe - lajmi i fundit qe ndegjova nga nje kasetolog - HAJDE DE???, me tevertet???, a ka studju ki cfare figure me vite te tera ne rijad a kairo a tripoli a tunis per te me then mua nuh muses se NUK KA DHUN NE FE???, nga vet tradita qe kam, qe ma ka mesuar nena ime ANALFABETE, e di, se ne islam nuk ka dhun ne fe....se jam i lindur afer shkijeve, se nuk ka qender islame pa cifute a te krishtere....po vallahi, o superstar, A KETE E STUDJOVE 10 VITE???, ti tregosh muslimanit islamin e perditshem???.....dhe, cfare eshte rezulltati i ketij kampanji, i ketij mundi te "ulemave" tane e te tjere???, motrat tona fustanat jan duke i shkurtu sa ma shum...rinia, alkoholin e pin ne vend te ujit, zinane e kan me normale se frymmarjen,  jo mor, ngadalee kan fillu edhe mishin e derrit ta han me endje, nje gje qe muslimanet asnjeherem, sa do jopraktikues te ken qen, nuk e kan bere, por tash, edhe kjo barriere eshte duke u leshuar per toke...doni ta kuptoni ne thelb islamin???, njihna Pejgamberin alejhi selam, NJIHNJA AT, se vallahi nuk e njihni aspak....ju i njihni Albanat e Kutubat, pejgamberin NUK E NJIHNI.........ceshtja ARABI/IZRAEL i ka helmu truret e muslimaneve........ne studjojm ne qendrat orientale, si ta mbrojm POPULLIN ARAB nga CIFUTET, e jo MUSLIMANET....populli arab eshte nje pjese e vogel e UMETIT, nuk eshte UMETI....posht nacionalizmit arab, LART ISLAMIN BURIMOR....
> 
> 
> Allahu ju meshiroft!



Ne pergjithesi jam dakort me ty se keta ne forum ngelen duke u mburrur midis njeri-tjetrit se kush di arabisht apo se kush di me shume nga feja. Per mendimin tim njerez te tille nuk i hyjne ne pune ummetit tone pavaresisht se mund te dine shume per islamin jane ne nivele te uleta per te debatuar apo per te perdorur llogjiken dhe arsyetim te shendosh. Disa behen ekstremista nga nje ane kurse te tjeret nga ana tjeter. Ca jane poeta dhe ca te tjere as qe smarrin pyke fare dhe vetem te kruajne kurrizin me te tjeret dine. Kjo gjendje me kujtohet me kalamaqte ne xhami para shume koheve qe mesonin ndonje gje dhe shkonin direkt per te kundershtuar pleqte qe vinin ne xhami. Hapini syte sepse nuk jemi arabe , jemi muslimane shqiptare dhe ky komunitet duhet te ngelet i tille. Mos te ankohemi pastaj kur na shajne neper gazeta per ekstremizem. 

Mos mendoni se te gjithe ketu ne forum do te behen dijetare. Islam nuk perbehet vetem nga dijetare por eshte nje sistem ku te gjithe mund te jene pjesetar ; avokat, doktor, inxhinier, punetor etj etj dhe jo vetem dijetare. Ne kete gjendje qe gjendet islami sot duhen me shume njerez nga te tera profesionet dhe shtresat se per sa i perket dijetareve Zoti gjithmone do te na furnizoje me te tille.

Selam

----------


## rapsod

> Selamu Alejkum Ue Rahmetull-llah.
> 
> Kisha disa verejtje per vellain Tone (rapsod) i cili ka shkruajtur kunder Shejkh Albanit (rahimehull-llah).
> 
> Ne Radhe te pare vella thua qe dy Muhaditha njeri nga Maroku edhe tjetri nga India kane fole kundra Albanit, edhe sikurse dihet shume te tille kane folur mbas Vdekjes se tij (rahimehullah) se sa ishte gjadhe nuk kishte njeri qe i dilte perballe, nejse.
> 
> Kurse e dyta eshte Vella se ato te dy (All-llahu s.u.t. ) i ruajt, nuk jane aq te njohur ne boten Islame se sa Shejkh Albani (nuk e dij nese i njohin ne vendet e tyre?), pastaj si ta merr ty mendja a mund ta leje All-llahu s.u.t. fene e tij ne doren e nje injoranti (se keshtu thua ti edhe shejukhet e tu, per Albanin).
> 
> Edhe ato qe jane kaq te ditur ne fene e All-llahut s.u.t. dhe ne Hadithin e Profetit (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem), nuk i njeh njeri ne kete bote qe ne jetojme, pervec atyre te cileve jane komshi me to?????? shume gje e cuditshme kjo vella, dhe plus kesaj i ke futur ne nje thes edhe Dijetaret sikurse Ibn Bazi dhe Uthejminin (rahimehumullah).
> ...


E shoh se shume gjera s'kane ndryshuar hic fare, megjithate do t'i pergjigjesha Selefistit me pak fjale,....

Ti o Selefisti as e ke idene se cilet jane keta dy muhaddithe qe une kam cituar prej tyre, duke u bazuar ne panjihurine tende po te bej te ditur se "el-Gumarij" ka vdekur disa vite para Albanit dhe replika qe ai ia ka bere Albanit normalisht ka qene kur Albani ka qene gjalle, te njejten gje ka bere edhe el-A'dhamij pasi el-Gumarij ka cituar fraza prej replikes qe Habiburrahmani i ka bara Albanit.
Sa per fene e Allahut s'ka nevoje ta lere ne doren e Albanit pasi qe edhe Maroku shquhet per dije dhe kryesisht ne hadith dhe ne Fik'hun Malikij, aq me teper qe el-Muwattah dhe Fik'hu i Malikut u kendohet femijeve qe ne djep si nanulle per ti zene gjumi, kete s'besoj t'ia kete bere nena e tij Albanit.
Sa per fene e Allahut, perseri, mos harro se vendet indiane jane ne hadith dhe ne fik'h shume me te perparuara se ato te gjirit Persik, po te kujtoj se ne Perandorine Osmane "el-Fetawa el-hindijje" ishte apriori ne zbatimin e ligjit asokohe.
Nuk duhet te emocionohemi nga etniciteti i Albanit se eshte shqiptar dhe nuk eshte domosdoshmeri qe dija te jete pikerisht ne Sham apo ne Hixhaz, dijetaret selefe kane udhetuar kudo neper vendet e perandorise islame (cilado te ishte ajo), mos harro se Ebu Hajjan ishte nga Andalusia (Spanja), perseri nuk duhet te emocionohemi nga etniciteti i Albanit si shqiptar sepse nje shqiptar tjeter Abdulkader Arnauti, per te cilin ke thene se eshte apsolut i referueshem, e ka replikuar Albanin per shkak se ky i fundit "ia beri HARAM femres mbartjen e floririt", kete s'mund te ma mohoj njeri sepse kam qene vete ne xhamine ku dikur mbante khutben e xhumase (rahimehullahu) dhe e kam degjuar me veshet e mij pasi nje grup prej nesh qe studionim ne Siri dikur nje dite perprara ia beme te ditur Abdulkadrit kete genjeshter te rradhes se Albanit duke i treguar edhe librin qe ky i fundit e kishte shkruar, i revoltuar te nesermen Abdulkadri ne khutbe i beri repliken duke ia cekur edhe emrin.
Sa per Ibn Baz etj si tipi i tij jane pjelle e se njejtes ideologji "percajini muslimanet nga Kur'ani" (Ditari i spiunit Henvert, instruktori anglez i Ibn Abdulvehabit).

----------

